# Groaning Ale



## Goofinder (19/1/09)

A while ago I was flicking through one of my books and came across a recipe for a "Groaning Ale". Apparently, in England and colonial America, they brewed a high gravity ale upon learning of a pregnancy. When labour began they would tap the cask and share it around, including giving some the mother to ease the pain. Also, they reckon they used to bathe the newborn in the ale as it was purer than the water available at the time. 

Having recently been advised that I have reason to brew such an ale (in fact a double batch would be appropriate!  ), I'm willing to ignore the entirely likely possibility that this is a myth and try my luck at getting a bottle or two into the delivery room (yeah, right!). Well at least put down a beer to age for a few months for the celebrations.

Has anyone brewed a groaning ale before? Got any good recipes for me? I'm thinking of something along the lines of an Old Ale, probably around the 8% mark. Will probably keep a few bottles around for at least another year so something that will age well would be good.

Edit: Here's my first thoughts after a quick look through a couple of books

90% Maris Otter
6% Bairds Med Crystal
3% Black Treacle
1% Bairds Pale Choc
OG 1080
EKG @ 20 min 1g/L
Target @ 60 min to 40 IBU
WY1469


----------



## Tony (19/1/09)

Congradulations mate!

A fer pieced of advice from a fellow twin breeder!

1. Keep the beer for yourself and your partner........ your going to need it!
2. Start getting extra sleep now because soon you wont!
3. make 2 batches............... your going to need it !

IMHO........ after we had twins a nd then a single one.......... twins are 3 times as hard.

They both wake up at the same time so you cant take it in turns to sleep. 2 of everything....... 2 bottles, 2 shitty bums........2wice the mess........ no...... 3 times the mess as they work as a team! twice the screaming, twice the spew.

I used to mix up 2 liter cordial bottles full of formula.

But............. 5 times the fun and the incredible, rare, character building experience that will change your life more than any other.

cheers


----------



## Tony (19/1/09)

Oh....... the recipe looks great......... Do it!


----------



## winkle (19/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> A while ago I was flicking through one of my books and came across a recipe for a "Groaning Ale". Apparently, in England and colonial America, they brewed a high gravity ale upon learning of a pregnancy. When labour began they would tap the cask and share it around, including giving some the mother to ease the pain. Also, they reckon they used to bathe the newborn in the ale as it was purer than the water available at the time.
> 
> Having recently been advised that I have reason to brew such an ale (in fact a double batch would be appropriate!  ), I'm willing to ignore the entirely likely possibility that this is a myth and try my luck at getting a bottle or two into the delivery room (yeah, right!). Well at least put down a beer to age for a few months for the celebrations.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the stuff the English call Treacle is different to what we call treacle, _(ready to be corrected)_.


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/09)

In that era, malt was dried over wood fires and it wasn't till the Industrial Revolution when coke became available that malt lost its 'smoke' flavour, so maybe substitute a fair amount of smoke flavour malt for some of the MO, or put in a good whack of Carafa T3 or other smoky dark malt.... 

Here's a good link about beer styles a couple of hundred years ago, although the good ol' groanin ale would probably pre date this:

http://www.europeanbeerguide.net/beerale.htm

Heck you could maybe even make some stout butt beer but I think it meant something else back then


----------



## flattop (19/1/09)

Congrats but lets face it, drinking ale was how you got in this fix in the first place...

I got 2 part time and the missus got one full time....but they are all heading for teenage years...
Tony's right... prepare for years of forgetting what a good nights sleep is.... dont worry about the crap... its just smelly brown mud and it washes off... constipation and the opposite are your enemy for a peaceful life...
Watch for the projectile vomit... usually comes when you got your best clothes on or are late for work...

I've been gettin the nudge for another but i am hoping for brewers droop


----------



## buttersd70 (19/1/09)

winkle said:


> I'm pretty sure the stuff the English call Treacle is different to what we call treacle, _(ready to be corrected)_.



I think that in some parts they might, but up north, if you say treacle, you mean black treacle.  

Recipe does look good dan...dare I say it.....should I?......
OK, I will. :lol: 
BUGU looks good. B) 

Actually, I think the balance is very nice on this. Dry vs sweet, with bitter poking it's head around the corner and saying " 'ay up". Nice.

edit v4...changed mind on prior edits.


----------



## razE (19/1/09)

Tony said:


> Congradulations mate!
> 
> A fer pieced of advice from a fellow twin breeder!
> 
> ...



Ha ha i like it.


----------



## Goofinder (19/1/09)

Cheers guys, looks like that's the recipe I'll be going with. 

Does anyone have any idea where I can get some black treacle here in Adelaide? If not I'll probably grab some from here.

I'm fully expecting to be a complete zombie through their first year at least... as it turns out I start the final year of my Master's (part time, on top of work) at around the same time they are due. There's no hope for me!


----------



## buttersd70 (19/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I can get some black treacle here in Adelaide? If not I'll probably grab some from here.



Pretty sure you can pick it up pretty well anyware...I could swear my local IGA has it...on the shelf above the L&T golden syrup....pretty sure that woolies or coles would have it, too. Failing that, a continental deli in the pommy end of town, where all us miscreants live, where Yorkie and Lancs accents abound.


----------



## Goofinder (19/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Pretty sure you can pick it up pretty well anyware...I could swear my local IGA has it...on the shelf above the L&T golden syrup....pretty sure that woolies or coles would have it, too. Failing that, a continental deli in the pommy end of town, where all us miscreants live, where Yorkie and Lancs accents abound.


Sweet, will do a run through of the 4 supermarkets at the local shops... surely at least one will have it!


----------



## Frank (19/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> 90% Maris Otter
> 6% Bairds Med Crystal
> 3% Black Treacle
> 1% Bairds Pale Choc
> ...


I have got some 1469 you can have (thanks to DrSmurto Xmas swap yeast cake), I will be brewing with this in the next week or two. Let me know when you need it.


----------



## brendo (19/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Having recently been advised that I have reason to brew such an ale (in fact a double batch would be appropriate!  ),



Congrats Goofinder...


----------



## Goofinder (19/1/09)

Boston said:


> I have got some 1469 you can have (thanks to DrSmurto Xmas swap yeast cake), I will be brewing with this in the next week or two. Let me know when you need it.


I've got a 1L starter made up from my 2 bottles of the Dr's Landlord so I should be right to step that up. Planning on getting this one down on the weekend to give it maximum time in the bottle before I need it!


----------



## schooey (19/1/09)

Just a bit of brain fade here... but the 1469 is the TTL yeast, yeah? and they don't make it anymore?


----------



## buttersd70 (19/1/09)

yeah the 1469 is the West Yorkshire used in the ttl. Don't know if they've stopped production or not. I know that supplies are still available out here.


----------



## schooey (19/1/09)

Ahh ... cheers. I see the strain isn't listed on the WYeast website anymore, but there are packs for sale with a DEC08 manufacture date... :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/09)

schooey said:


> Ahh ... cheers. I see the strain isn't listed on the WYeast website anymore, but there are packs for sale with a DEC08 manufacture date... :blink:



Got one in my fridge unsmacked, will be brewing end of Feb. Avialable Ross $14.95


----------

